# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  traze se roditelji za jutarnji, ne po guzi

## Felix

novinarka iz jutarnjeg lista pise clanak o ne! po guzi i treba roditelje koji djecu nisu tjelesno kaznjavali za kratku izjavu, moze i preko telefona.

hitno je, rok je danas. javite mi se na pp. fala!

----------


## zhabica

dizem!  :D

----------


## sorciere

pa kaj se niko nije javio?  :shock:

----------


## ninaXY

ma naravno da je  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

je, dobila sam 4 pp-a, fala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

Pretpostavljam da je ovo rezultat akcije: http://www.jutarnji.hr/j2/clanak/art...,19,,123700.jl

Nadam se samo da će članak uspjeti prodrijeti u one tvrdokorne koji još uvijek misle da je batina iz raja izašla. Svako malo se iznenadim koliko roditelja misli da je u redu udariti dijete. Još me više iznenadi koji su to roditelji (na prvi pogled dala bih ruku u vatru da nikad ne bi digli ruku na dijete).

----------


## krumpiric

super ste :D 
eh, meni je nevjerojatno da se o tome članak treba pisati nebi li nekom došlo pameti :Sad:  
koma.

----------


## Felix

mislim da smo nazalost jako daleko od toga  :Sad:

----------


## jadranka605

:Heart:

----------


## maxovamama

Dobar članak   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

Bas citam!
Super!  :D

----------


## Dora06

Članak je baš dobar!
 :Love:

----------


## zrinka

super clanak a mama i curice su predivne   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

a je li ono roda iz mame na jednoj fotki?   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Iznenadila sam se  kako je dobar clanak, sve lijepo obuhvaceno.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> a je li ono roda iz mame na jednoj fotki?


  :Yes:

----------


## anek

lut, jako ste slatki, sve si odlično rekla i članak je super!   :Heart:  
mi na žalost kao društvo JESMO miljama daleko od tog pristupa, i baš zato se o tome treba što više pisati i pričati na sve strane.

----------


## malena beba

super je clanak!! lutonjice odma sam te pripoznala!!! cure su prekrasne!!

----------


## traktorka

> super je clanak!! lutonjice odma sam te pripoznala!!! cure su prekrasne!!


Isto...odmah sam znala da je netko od Roda...fenomenalna mi je Zara u gro planu !

----------


## Rene2

Članak je za 5, a fotku sa Zarom svakako izradi i urami, palac gore!

----------


## Arkana10

> Iznenadila sam se  kako je dobar clanak, sve lijepo obuhvaceno.


  :Love:  
a i fotke su predivne   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

članak super, priča tako ljudska, topla
a sve 3 cure su tako krasne, sretne i smirene  :Love:

----------


## jadro

ja pročitala leteći, ali slike pogledala detaljno   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

kad nemreš fulat slike, kolike su stavili   :Laughing:  

hvala svima na komplimentima
toliko toga što sam htjela nisam rekla, ali nadam se da smo pomogli bar jednoj mami koja je kao i ja sklona poludit u sekundi  :/ 
i da se vidi da ponekad zna stvarno biti tesko ne prekoraciti granicu - ali se moze uspjeti ako si to stalno osvjestavas

----------


## NanoiBeba

primi komplimente i od nas. A slike su stvarno odlične!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

ma moram pohvaliti fotografa   :Grin:  , toliko je strpljenja imao za cure, igrao se s njima, čitao im knjige, animirao ih   :Laughing:  
ma super! zara mu je htjela posuditi nekakvu igračku pa da joj vrati kad sutra opet dođe   :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

*Lutonjice*, ako nije preindiskretno pitanje - kako je tvoja mama reagirala na članak i da li je s godinama priznala da joj taktika nije bila savršena? Zanima me jer moji i dan danas misle da nisu pogriješili što sa nekad "dobila po guzi" (a znalo se omaknut i po glavi), iako sam bila super poslušno dijete...

----------


## mamNIKA

sve pohvale ,i ja se koji put osječam tako ,jednom sam te vidjela u vezi onih igačaka i odmah sam  te prepoznala ,curice su baš slatke...pozz

----------


## Lutonjica

nije uopce komentirala taj dio, samo mi je rekla da sam super mama (ali to mi uvijek govori   :Smile:   )

što se tiče njihovih stavova, s jedne strane priznaju da je udarati djecu lose, ali onda opet krenu s pricom da se nekad mora

mislim da ne smiju do kraja priznati da je krivo, jer onda zapravo kritiziraju sami sebe i svoj odgoj. a to je dosta tesko :/ 

ali vrlo cesto mi priznaju da su neke moje metode, koje su njima u pocetku bile glupe i besmislene, ustvari jako efikasne. i trude se i oni tako ponašati prema curama.

----------


## Angie75

Hvala na odgovoru. ja isto pamtim par udaraca iz djetinjstva i stvarno mislim da je moglo i bez njih. Inače jako volim svoje starce i znam da su radili najbolje što su znali, ali eto... Meni se dogodilo da sam u naletu ljutnje udarila F. po guzi, ali mene je zabolilo i više nego njega, odmah sam ga zagrlila i ispričala mu se i probala objasniti što se to upravo dogodilo... I vidim razliku u tome što sam ja svjesna koliko sam postupila glupo i zapravo nedostojno roditelja, a moji starci se također opravdavaju time da se nekad mora, kao i tvoji...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

i ja sam htjela pitati kao i *Angie75* al mi bilo malo neugodno
a nažalost moram je potpisati i u ovom da je i meni ruka poletjela
neću reći da je mene više boljelo, ali sam se osjećala i još uvijek se osijećam strašno posramljeno
i sada kada me iznervira, a to bude u principu kada ja budem jako umorna, dođe mi iz frustracije da je udarim, ali se već jako dugo uspijem suzdržati, vrisnem, skočim, znam udariti u krevet, ali nju ne udaram

----------


## maria71

ja odem na balkon....



 dosta vremena provodim na balkonu   :Grin:

----------


## corny

Ja moram reagirati na ovo... da ne ispadne izvučeno iz konteksta, izvući ću i kontekst.   :Smile:  : 




> Roditelj treba poći od toga da dijete, ako se s njim razgovara, razumije. Ako se djecu tretira kao male ‘mutavce’ i stalno im se dijele packe bez da im se puno ili išta objašnjava, bez da se uopće razgovara s njima, onda natrag često dobijete dječju agresiju. *Evo, banalna situacija je vrištanje djece po dućanima, koje često vidite uokolo.* Ja i mlađoj kćeri, iako ima samo godinu dana, objasnim: ‘Sad idemo u dućan, bit ćemo tamo jedan sat, bit će gužva, kupit ćemo ti samo to i to...’ Nešto od toga ona razumije, samo je treba pripremiti na situaciju, tako da dijete zna što očekivati. Nikako ne bi trebalo odvući dijete u dućan bez pripreme, normalno da će tamo onda vrištati, dosadno mu je, gužva je, hoće doma”, ...


Neki dan sam pisala o tome i na forumu. Mišica ima nešto preko godinu dana. Kad je prohodavala to vrištanje je bilo obvezno pri svakom posjetu trgovini.   :Rolling Eyes:   Rekao bi čovjek da ubijamo sve u njoj... Međutim, nikad je nisam udarila, ni ja ni muž. Ja sam cijeli dan s njom i zaista imam živce kao konj kad je ona u pitanju. Ali eto...famozno vrištanje nam se opet desilo. Ono što sam primjetila u zadnje vrijeme...vrištanje se drastično smanjilo, sve više razumije da što joj govorim i objašnjavam, pa bi to ponašanje otprije prije bilo to što me zapravo nije razumjela nego ispoljavanje frustracije radi batina...

----------

